# Lunenburg N.S. RR Museum



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know if anybody has posted a thread 'bout this yet but anyway, I just wanted to throw it out that there is a *GREAT* railway museum in Luneneburg nova scotia. There is a huge S scale railroad as well as a little HO layout which is free to try out. The S scale is an attempt to recreate the Halifax and Sotuhwestern Railway. Here's a link to there website:
click me


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SM,

Looks like a blast ... thanks for the tip. In their video, I really like the way they show their real train station, and then a detailed model of it on their S layout. We should all be so lucky as to have our real prototypes sitting in our back yards!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> SM,
> 
> Looks like a blast ... thanks for the tip. In their video, I really like the way they show their real train station, and then a detailed model of it on their S layout. We should all be so lucky as to have our real prototypes sitting in our back yards!
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------

